# Hogback ridge in Madison



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey there has anyone fished hogback lately? It's a drive for me but I'm looking to get on some different water. It's been years since I've fished there but I know it always would produce. 
-Nick-


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

They were pulling some yesterday, suckers that is.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Ha! Great if this rain isn't to bad tonight Im still gonna give it a shot tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

I fished there Monday. I did real well on steelheads.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks! I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Runfish said:


> It's been years since I've fished there but I know it always would produce.
> -Nick-


If it's been a while since you've been there, you won't recognize it. A lot of the old stretches, and holes that used to hold fish are gone. A few years back, during the breakup, a lot of shale was broken off, and pushed downstream, and the course of the creek was changed. Last years breakup made things worse. There isn't much good, fishable water anymore, as I found out back in the fall. Any fish that do make it further up the creek tuck themselves into the undercuts, and log jams, without much hope of getting to them. I probably won't be returning there, as there are other creeks that fish much better. Probably not worth the trouble for you.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

There were tons of people there sat. And everyone I saw were catching fish or hooking up.


----------

